# A lesson in how to lose customers



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The darndest thing just happened. I called Pet Food Direct to change my monthly order of canned dog food. They told me I could't change my order unless I wanted to purchase the food today. Huh? I just got a delivery. I don't need to order anything today. All I wanted to do was change the next delivery. But I can't do that unless I want to buy the food now. So I told them to cancel my auto-delivery orders, there were other people out there who delivered dog food. Is not crazy? So now PetCo will be delivering my monthly dog food orders.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's annoying. I'm amazed at how many organizations get away with bad customer service in this day and age.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Chewy.com would never do that. They are awesome.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of people on FB use Chewey. Unfortunately I just ordered from PetCo, we'll see how they do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love Chewy , great service and unbelievable fast delivery. This is the only company that I've had auto delivery, Sorry Marti, I don't blame you for changing.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I took everyone's advice and cancelled the order with PetCo and called Chewy. Very nice, professional, helpful people. I told them they came highly recommended from my Maltese doggy friends!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Chewy. One time they sent my same order twice, but only charged me once. I called them, offered to pay for it ($80.00) and they said, "No, no, no. It was our mistake. Keep it and enjoy."
Check out their prices on toys too. The tiny Kong toys I buy for MiMi costs much less there than anywhere.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Another company that should not be in business is Comcast! I have wasted a whole day messing with them. Our cable went out in the bedroom last night. Tried to trouble shoot over the phone, but it was determined it was the box so we set up an service appointment as a back up but went by the store in the morning to pick one up. The new box was faulty and did not work. So at lunch I went down and got another one. This time when they tried to activate it wipe out all the TVs in the house LOL. They tried to fix over the phone and said well you need a service appointment. I said I already have one for tomorrow . They said no you don't. WHAT................. Now I have to wait two more days. I said you got to be kidding me. So I said no thank you I want to cancel and will call Direct TV. Well I can't help you is what I heard. So I call back, WAIT.............. Tell yet another person -this would be person number 8. And she says no you have the wrong department. WHATTTTTTTTT. So now I am on person number 9 and I swear it sounds like he is in the middle of a family dinner! But I finally got it cancelled and not once did he ask why. Can you imagine? So now off I go to buy Direct TV.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I love Chewy. One time they sent my same order twice, but only charged me once. I called them, offered to pay for it ($80.00) and they said, "No, no, no. It was our mistake. Keep it and enjoy."
> Check out their prices on toys too. The tiny Kong toys I buy for MiMi costs much less there than anywhere.


They were switching warehouses and my order got delayed. I called them and they credited my account for the inconvenience and sent out my Stella's anyway..

I should have named one of my dogs "Chewy":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

We got rid of cable TV last month after they went completely digital and forced everyone to rent a cable box for every TV. We had an antenna installed and we subscribe to Netflix and Amazon Prime. I don't miss cable one little bit! The over the air HD picture is actually clearer than cable and we get a total of 25 channels even in our remote location. Sure, many are old reruns but we get all the major networks and the Netflix and Amazon offer more than enough TV and movie choices. When I turned in the cable boxes and canceled there were no questions and no attempts to get us to stay connected with them. Apparently they made a LOT of customers mad.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm getting on board too! Thanks for the Chewy.com recommendation!!!


----------

